
Show HN: TribePulse – more thoughtful internal discussion platform for teams - yang10pan
https://www.tribepulse.com/
======
gitgud
Interesting 2-tier pricing model. Either:

\- Free (all features, 3 months of history)

\- Premium (all features, $9/user/month, for unlimited history)

I don't think I've seen a free tier with literally _" All Features"_ except
history. Seems kind of like a perpetual 3 month trial, I like it!

~~~
yang10pan
Thank you! "perpetual 3 month trial" is a great way to put it!

Our thinking behind having a time-based restriction rather than a number of
Topics/Posts restriction was so that teams of all sizes could freely try
TribePulse.

In the spirit of full disclosure, we are currently thinking about implementing
formal storage limits, and it is likely that the Free tier will have a lower
limit. However, we envisage that these storage limits will be relatively
generous and likely won't impact the majority of our users.

